

A classroom experiment in Twitter Bots and creativity - jsmeaton
http://blog.mattwaite.com/post/103144761014/a-classroom-experiment-in-twitter-bots-and-creativity

======
zwass
I used to love writing Twitter bots.

This one uses Markov chains seeded with text from today's top New York Times
articles: [https://twitter.com/kindanewsy](https://twitter.com/kindanewsy)

I created a little starter kit for doing this with Python and hosted free on
Heroku: [https://github.com/zwass/heroku-twitterbot-
starter](https://github.com/zwass/heroku-twitterbot-starter)

------
GuiA
Oh this is cool. I regularly teach programming to teenagers, this is giving me
tons of ideas. Thanks!

What programming language/libraries did you use for the course? What's sort of
background do the students have? Over what period of time is the teaching
occurring? I'd love to hear more details about all that.

~~~
jsmeaton
I'm not the author, just found it interesting. I'm sure you could find contact
details on the authors site though.

------
jwcrux
Very cool. Twitter is a great ecosystem for providing useful bots. I, for one,
am quite partial to my own Twitter bot, @dumpmon
([http://twitter.com/dumpmon](http://twitter.com/dumpmon)) which crawls
pastebin and other sites looking for password dumps.

